# Win 7 X64 Voice Recognition



## Nissan-SR20-Man (Feb 4, 2011)

I have found several software programs that might be able to do it all.

Has anyone been able to have voice control of MCE, and all other functions necessary for complete HTPC control?

My home theatre is in the basement. I am currently using Eventghost for everything right now. I have the gyration music remote and have mapped almost every possible function.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The only way to find out is too try but I doubt the results will be good as I have always found voice recognition on PC's to be pretty useless unless someone can tell me other wise?


----------

